# Miscarriage after 13 weeks



## tc71

Sorry for the detail and length of this story it really helps for me to share my heart ache. 

I had just returned from my holiday in the Lake District. I started getting mild type period pain with brown discharge I contacted NHS Direct, spoke to a Dr, who assured me of this being a common problem which would later settled down. The next morning symptoms persisted so again I rang NHS again and a Dr told me to go casualty. 

I did a urine sample and saw blood droplets up to this point i had only a tiny show of blood. I was sent home after 2 hrs because there was an 8 hour waiting time for a gynaecologist. I was told to return the same day or contact the early pregnancy unit the following day if things worsened. Over the course of Monday things stayed the same on Tuesday I had discharge and mild pain, but it was easing and clearing much to my relief. Wednesday afternoon there was severe period pains like contractions and severe blood loss occurred to my absolute horror. My GP saw me asked me and my husband to wait anxiously at home for contact from early pregnancy unit. I just could not sit at home waiting and let no one do nothing or care. We went to A&E and waited a short time before seeing a Dr and Nurse. I did a urine sample and later it was confirmed that I had passed most of the product. I endured a part of it coming out really quickly, at home. Another clot passed at hospital which they took to be examined. 

An examination of my cervix etc which was wide opened confirmed they worst. Sorry for all the details if I can prevent this happening to anyone my story might educate or help those in similar circumstances. I had high blood pressure pulse and fever I was admitted and monitored with a drip. I was then discharged from hospital the next day. This all happened the day before I was due for my first scan. The original appointment was kept as I was already at the hospital. It was so difficult after the scan to walk past lots of pregnant women. The scan confirmed a complete miscarriage and I am so much missing my pregnancy that for a month of knowing made my life complete. 

This was to be my 1st child with my husband, but my 2nd child my 1st is 18 yrs old and due to leave home soon. Nothing will ever replace this one that I was looking so forward to having and loving. We will try again when I have grieved the absence and loss. I wish they would have warned me that there was more to come out for what my eyes have seen and what I have felt internally has been by far the worst time in my life. I never thought this would happen to me, I took all the care I could of myself and gave smoking up and alcohol watched what I ate and prayed all would be well. 

Final ending to all this was told having had a cough, cold and sore throat (viral infections) may have had some contribution. I was not ill once with this, but twice. Also an 18 year age gap between the two pregnancies is possible for the miscarriage. I am now hanging on to those few little cherished baby things I bought in the hope that one day soon my 3rd time lucky little angel will happen. God be willing.

Thanks for reading my thread.


----------



## NickyT75

:hug: So sorry for your loss sweetheart :hugs: xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

:hugs: im so sorry hunni. I really don't undertsand why these things happen. You are in my thoughts hunni :hug:
xx


----------



## Ames

Sorry you have had to go through this. will be thinking of you.


----------



## shelleylu

Hiya,

So brave of you to share your story, and it may well help someone else in the future. 

I had a conversation with a freind of mine the other day. She lost her daughter 5 months into her pregnancy, on her honeymoon abroad, and I had a miscarraige a couple of weeks ago, 3 months into mine. We have both been so 'good' too. Neither of us smoke, We never touched a drop of alcohol, and we both kept a close eye on our life styles, only to be faced with dissaster. 

Why it happens to us good people, while drug addicts and alcoholics etc go on to have healthy babies is beyond me. All we need to remember is we couldnt have done anything to stop what happened and you cant blame yourself x

I wish you the very best in the coming weeks, Big hugs to you and your husband.

Take care, Shelley x


----------



## SJK

I am so sorry you had to go through this, its the worst thing in the world, take care :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## Rumpskin

I am so very sorry for your loss darling.

My thoughts are with you both x


----------



## poppy

I am so sorry for your loss.

xxx


----------



## chrissie33

I am so sorry to hear about your heartache. I know what you mean about being good - I have had 3mcs and on each one I have followed the rules to the letter and each time it ended in heartache.... I am keeping my fingers crossed for us all that we get the special little one we all are waiting for xx


----------



## doc123

i'm so so sorry for your loss- we lost twins at 10 weeks recently so i know some of what you are going through- nothing i can say which will help very much..just to say i'm thinking of you and i'm so sorry for your loss...

give yourself time and space to recover...


----------



## tc71

Thank you all for all the kind words and caring thoughts. You wont know how much this has helped me and hubby. Sometimes friends and family are just not enough and for all you lovely unknown people to care so much is so supportive thank you again. Luv to you all TC xx

:hugs:


----------



## Cariad_bach

I am so very sorry for your loss, there are know words of comfort that help i know but i send hugs to you hun xxxxx


----------



## Visqueen

So sorry for your loss :hug:


----------



## doc123

tc71- you can always find support here and talk without fear of being judged. I found here is one of the only places that can help. Friends and family try really hard to be nice, but we found everybody had an opinion how we should live our lives and no matter how supportive they were when we were pregnant we discovered them saying things like it as for the best and the like...best? best for who? sometimes i've found that only here can i be myself and express what i've been and currently going through...

my husband cried when he saw how many people had messaged with thoughts and sympathy when we posted we had our recent mc.. it is always amazing that others who are going through their own stuff can be so compassionate, generous and loving particularly to people they have never even met...

we are all here with you every step of the way.. and you need to feel what you feel...and when you do we'll be there to help hold your hand...


----------



## tillymum

Sorry for your loss hunny and hope you are doing ok, lost my first at 13 weeks too. Just take every day as it comes and it will get better, BnB is a great support network xx Big hugs :hug:


----------



## sam's mum

:hugs: So sorry for your loss x


----------



## Mamafy

:( so sorry, I have had 4 losses one of which was at 14 weeks so I know how you feel :hug:


----------



## cleckner04

I am so truly sorry for you losses hun. We are all here for you if you need to vent or chat. :hugs:


----------



## maddiwatts19

i'm so sorry for your loss hunni!
i lost a bubba at 12 weeks, so i kinda know how you feel...
if you ever need to talk, please feel free to pm me!!
take care xox


----------



## lauriech

I'm so sorry Sweetie :hugs:

We're all here for you and make sure you give yourself time to grieve :cry:


----------



## kel79

tc71 said:


> Sorry for the detail and length of this story it really helps for me to share my heart ache.
> 
> I had just returned from my holiday in the Lake District. I started getting mild type period pain with brown discharge I contacted NHS Direct, spoke to a Dr, who assured me of this being a common problem which would later settled down. The next morning symptoms persisted so again I rang NHS again and a Dr told me to go casualty.
> 
> I did a urine sample and saw blood droplets up to this point i had only a tiny show of blood. I was sent home after 2 hrs because there was an 8 hour waiting time for a gynaecologist. I was told to return the same day or contact the early pregnancy unit the following day if things worsened. Over the course of Monday things stayed the same on Tuesday I had discharge and mild pain, but it was easing and clearing much to my relief. Wednesday afternoon there was severe period pains like contractions and severe blood loss occurred to my absolute horror. My GP saw me asked me and my husband to wait anxiously at home for contact from early pregnancy unit. I just could not sit at home waiting and let no one do nothing or care. We went to A&E and waited a short time before seeing a Dr and Nurse. I did a urine sample and later it was confirmed that I had passed most of the product. I endured a part of it coming out really quickly, at home. Another clot passed at hospital which they took to be examined.
> 
> An examination of my cervix etc which was wide opened confirmed they worst. Sorry for all the details if I can prevent this happening to anyone my story might educate or help those in similar circumstances. I had high blood pressure pulse and fever I was admitted and monitored with a drip. I was then discharged from hospital the next day. This all happened the day before I was due for my first scan. The original appointment was kept as I was already at the hospital. It was so difficult after the scan to walk past lots of pregnant women. The scan confirmed a complete miscarriage and I am so much missing my pregnancy that for a month of knowing made my life complete.
> 
> This was to be my 1st child with my husband, but my 2nd child my 1st is 18 yrs old and due to leave home soon. Nothing will ever replace this one that I was looking so forward to having and loving. We will try again when I have grieved the absence and loss. I wish they would have warned me that there was more to come out for what my eyes have seen and what I have felt internally has been by far the worst time in my life. I never thought this would happen to me, I took all the care I could of myself and gave smoking up and alcohol watched what I ate and prayed all would be well.
> 
> Final ending to all this was told having had a cough, cold and sore throat (viral infections) may have had some contribution. I was not ill once with this, but twice. Also an 18 year age gap between the two pregnancies is possible for the miscarriage. I am now hanging on to those few little cherished baby things I bought in the hope that one day soon my 3rd time lucky little angel will happen. God be willing.
> 
> Thanks for reading my thread.

hi so sorry to hear your story ,exactly the same happened to me yesterday i was 13 weeks pregnant yesterday ,had my 12 week scan everything was perfectly normal and was happiest day of my life ,day after i started experiencing brown discharge ,went to a n e ,said i could have a slight infection gave me antibiotics the discharge worstened and they booked me in for a scan 2 days ago ,baby was fine and still had a heartbeat ,i was releaved ,but had to go back to the hospital later that evening 4 an injection of anti d as my blood group is rhesus negative ,later that evening the cramping got worse and worse but i tried not to worry as we had seen the babys heartbeat was ok ,i thought i was being soft and maybe this is normal 4 a pregnancy but as i had already had a miscarridge 7 months ago ,i could relate to the pain ,anyway doctors told me to just rest ,pain got incredibly worse and i knew i could feel leakage of blood ,went to toilet screamed 4 my partner because the brown discharge was now red red blood and was pouring out ,sorry 4 the detail ,my partner rung early pregnany they told him i had to rest 4 an hour !!i couldnt leave the toilet ,felt like i was dying and didnt know what to do ,i then felt and seen something very large coming out ,i didnt know wether to look or not ,it was huge and the pain left me ,i pressume this was my baby and im now just resting and waiting 4 answers ,im so confused and dont know why this has happened as i have done everything i can to have a healthy baby ,gave up everything ,im sorry to write all this but i just dont know what to do and hopefully i will try again 4 a baby but i admit will also be terrified of this happening again ,id love some feedback of anything at the moment xxxx


----------



## chrissie33

Oh Kel babe, I am so incredibly sorry to hear this has happened to you. You are in my thoughts xxx


----------



## pennypoptart

Oh Kel, I am so so sorry. I hope you are now feeling better physically, but I realise mentally that you will be in pieces.

We're all here for you when you want to vent. 

Just can't say how sorry I am for you and your OH. x x


----------



## honeybunch2k7

:hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## Cari Norris

tc71 said:


> Sorry for the detail and length of this story it really helps for me to share my heart ache.
> 
> I had just returned from my holiday in the Lake District. I started getting mild type period pain with brown discharge I contacted NHS Direct, spoke to a Dr, who assured me of this being a common problem which would later settled down. The next morning symptoms persisted so again I rang NHS again and a Dr told me to go casualty.
> 
> I did a urine sample and saw blood droplets up to this point i had only a tiny show of blood. I was sent home after 2 hrs because there was an 8 hour waiting time for a gynaecologist. I was told to return the same day or contact the early pregnancy unit the following day if things worsened. Over the course of Monday things stayed the same on Tuesday I had discharge and mild pain, but it was easing and clearing much to my relief. Wednesday afternoon there was severe period pains like contractions and severe blood loss occurred to my absolute horror. My GP saw me asked me and my husband to wait anxiously at home for contact from early pregnancy unit. I just could not sit at home waiting and let no one do nothing or care. We went to A&E and waited a short time before seeing a Dr and Nurse. I did a urine sample and later it was confirmed that I had passed most of the product. I endured a part of it coming out really quickly, at home. Another clot passed at hospital which they took to be examined.
> 
> An examination of my cervix etc which was wide opened confirmed they worst. Sorry for all the details if I can prevent this happening to anyone my story might educate or help those in similar circumstances. I had high blood pressure pulse and fever I was admitted and monitored with a drip. I was then discharged from hospital the next day. This all happened the day before I was due for my first scan. The original appointment was kept as I was already at the hospital. It was so difficult after the scan to walk past lots of pregnant women. The scan confirmed a complete miscarriage and I am so much missing my pregnancy that for a month of knowing made my life complete.
> 
> This was to be my 1st child with my husband, but my 2nd child my 1st is 18 yrs old and due to leave home soon. Nothing will ever replace this one that I was looking so forward to having and loving. We will try again when I have grieved the absence and loss. I wish they would have warned me that there was more to come out for what my eyes have seen and what I have felt internally has been by far the worst time in my life. I never thought this would happen to me, I took all the care I could of myself and gave smoking up and alcohol watched what I ate and prayed all would be well.
> 
> Final ending to all this was told having had a cough, cold and sore throat (viral infections) may have had some contribution. I was not ill once with this, but twice. Also an 18 year age gap between the two pregnancies is possible for the miscarriage. I am now hanging on to those few little cherished baby things I bought in the hope that one day soon my 3rd time lucky little angel will happen. God be willing.
> 
> Thanks for reading my thread.

I lost my baby three weeks ago. I was almost 14 weeks. It has been devastating. My baby came out at home after about a week of bleeding. I had NO CRAMPING, just a pressure and aching in my lower uterus. The bleeding started with a gush of fluid, then I had another gush later in the week. What has helped me is to claim my baby and honor it as my child--not a child that never was, but a child that very much was and is still my child--just in another place. It doesn't diminish the grief, but it does validate that I carried this life and this life had meaning. I have accepted support and have allowed myself to talk and cry and be in a sad space and I'm not pushing myself to do this too quickly. It's very painful, but I have a sense that I can walk through it. Glad this forum is here. 
Again, I'm so very sorry for your loss...much love from afar....


----------

